# Lelit Mara X milk steaming photos



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Really trying to hone in my milk steaming on the Lelit Mara X.

I am now getting a good microfoam throughout but struggling with technique to produce good latte art. It seems to no go the clear white to I need for the top.

Can anyone with these machine shoe what's it capable of for latte art so I have something to strive for?

Any tips would also be extremely welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

shaunlawler said:


> Really trying to hone in my milk steaming on the Lelit Mara X.
> 
> I am now getting a good microfoam throughout but struggling with technique to produce good latte art. It seems to no go the clear white to I need for the top.
> 
> ...


 Look at recent entries in

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/17791-free-pour-friday/page/257/?do=embed#comments


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm by no means a latte art expert, but can confirm the MaraX is capable of making good enough microfoam. Still working on my technique though!


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

jaffro said:


> I'm by no means a latte art expert, but can confirm the MaraX is capable of making good enough microfoam. Still working on my technique though!
> <img alt="IMG_20200808_130858.thumb.jpg.06a016c0d8dc3dfaa33d526ca186a465.jpg" data-fileid="43755" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/IMG_20200808_130858.thumb.jpg.06a016c0d8dc3dfaa33d526ca186a465.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20200626_123000.thumb.jpg.e82723aae1dcadff8af9a54bb54f67e9.jpg" data-fileid="43756" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/IMG_20200626_123000.thumb.jpg.e82723aae1dcadff8af9a54bb54f67e9.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


This is exactly what I am trying to replicate!

Would you mind explaining your apporach/process?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

shaunlawler said:


> This is exactly what I am trying to replicate!
> 
> Would you mind explaining your apporach/process?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haven't got much to share to be honest, it's just been trial and error!

One change I recently made was to use the steam wand more vertically. At first I was pointing it more like 45 degrees to try to help get a good vortex, but it actually works much better pointing it downwards.

I put the tip in close to the spout, probably at 2 o'clock ish. Might tilt the jug very slightly sideways, but not a lot, just helps with the angle.

Stretch for a bit (keeping steam wand just off of vertical) then lift the jug up a bit when I've got enough air in. Milk should just roll consistently, keep the jug still and let it roll (don't raise the jug up or down or do anything weird, just hold it still!). Then cut the steam off when temperature feels right.

That's pretty much it. Getting the consistency right is just about getting enough air into the milk (but not too much), then texturing the milk for a decent length of time.


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

jaffro said:


> Haven't got much to share to be honest, it's just been trial and error!
> 
> One change I recently made was to use the steam wand more vertically. At first I was pointing it more like 45 degrees to try to help get a good vortex, but it actually works much better pointing it downwards.
> 
> ...


 When you are stretching, how deep is the wand?

Ive just bought myself a Dualit Cino a standalone milk steamer and Im struggling

Im not sure how low the tip should be, Im keeping it just at the point where it makes a noise until the milk is body temperature then plunge a bit to incorporate -which is difficult because the steam wand starts to create so much turbulence the milk starts to come out of the jug spout.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Podengo said:


> When you are stretching, how deep is the wand?
> 
> Ive just bought myself a Dualit Cino a standalone milk steamer and Im struggling
> 
> Im not sure how low the tip should be, Im keeping it just at the point where it makes a noise until the milk is body temperature then plunge a bit to incorporate -which is difficult because the steam wand starts to create so much turbulence the milk starts to come out of the jug spout.


 For stretching, its just on the surface. If anything, start a touch below the surface and turn the steam on, then lower the just a tad until it sounds like tearing paper.

Sounds like you're doing the right thing. If it's too powerful you might want to try just opening it up part way, or play with the angle of the jug slightly to control it.

Could also be the size of the jug and the amount of milk. Shouldn't really fill to beyond the bottom of the spout, otherwise when you stretch it you get too much volume in the jug and it starts coming out.


----------

